# Diggy's 100Km Prep Journal



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

On June 22nd and 23rd 2013 I will be walking 100Km in aid of Blind Veterans UK (formerly St Dunstans) from London (Hammersmith and Fulham Rugby Club) to the Blind Veteran's UK centre in Ovingdean, Brighton. This will take me from London along the Wandle Trail and the footpaths of Surrey and Sussex and onto Brighton to a waiting massage, provided to all competitors. 

OK, so the physical prep starts next Tuesday, however I thought I would start this now, as the journal will cover the physical and mental prep, along with equipment choices (boots for example as the walk is not a road walk), supplies for the 24+ hours (hot food and drink is supplied, however need to ensure I still maintain my macros and electrolytes over this :lol: )

Posts will be happening regularly, and I will be also updating live during the walk.

Oh if any of the UK-M sponsors read this (or any of their reps) all supps, particularly hydrating drinks / gels will be gladly accepted, and reviewed post-walk. 

So if any of you kind folks would like to sponsor my act of obvious lunacy, and help our heroes blinded in action defending this great country and what we stand for, you can do so either by text:

Send

IANV66 £5

to 70070 and thiswill sponsor me for £5, you can make this what you want - even £1 is great!

or online at:

http://www.justgiving.com/Ian-V


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

THis is the boot I am considering for the walk - gets great reviews from both military and civilians as a great walking boot and also a daily wear one. Is also one of Ray Mears boots of choice for expeditions:

http://www.nightgear.co.uk/511-Boots-511-Tactical-HRT-Advance-Boot-Coyote-Tan/1207ngp.htm


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Youre coming through my town I should think


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

probably at about 2am :lol:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Socks, ooohhh 

either

Heavy duty hiking sock from Ray Mears

http://www.raymears.com/Bushcraft_Product/512-Thorlos-Hiking-Socks-Thick-Cushion/

or

Heavy duty 1000 mile socks (double layer - stops blisters)

http://www.1000mile.co.uk/walking/1000-mile-ultimate-heavyweight-walking-sock/prod_61.html


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Think I should change my avatar to this though:


----------



## chris27 (Apr 19, 2009)

Good luck mate .....you will do it :thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Good luck matey :thumb:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

chris27 said:


> Good luck mate .....you will do it :thumbup1:





Greshie said:


> Good luck matey :thumb:


Thanks guys.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Both those socks look good!


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Both those socks look good!


I have used 1000 mile socks before and they are just brilliant, but normally the standard thickness ones - was only 22miles - for this one given the terrain and distance, reckon I need more cushioning. If I go for the Mear's ones will probably go for a inner sock as well.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Very good luck DiggyV and if you are passing my way on the way to Brighton I will come out and support you for a few miles if it's allowed...day or night..if it helps...will being choccies or gums for you to have for energy...I did a 20 mile walk once and they had people at certain stations along the way with those things and they didn't half make a difference...and cough, if you don't need them I can always look after 'em for ya... :whistling: ...ya know, inside my tum....for safe keeping....cough...


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Very good luck DiggyV and if you are passing my way on the way to Brighton I will come out and support you for a few miles if it's allowed...day or night..if it helps...will being choccies or gums for you to have for energy...I did a 20 mile walk once and they had people at certain stations along the way with those things and they didn't half make a difference...and cough, if you don't need them I can always look after 'em for ya... :whistling: ...ya know, inside my tum....for safe keeping....cough...


Thanks Missy 

They have 3 hot food point along the way, plus plenty of snack and drink points, but am going to also make sure I am carrying plenty of erm 'high energy' supplements. :wink: NOticed that Green and Blacks now do a Sea Salt chocolate - go to be perfect for replenishing salt lost through sweat surely :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Good luck with this diggy, hell of a distance but with a good group it could/should be a hell of an experience too


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

get 3 or 4 pairs mate so you can change if needed then sell them on ebay :whistling:

all the best with this , have you got an fb page or sponsor page set up to help raise money of us tight cnuts on uk-m ?

i`d pop a few quid in .


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

ewen said:


> get 3 or 4 pairs mate so you can change if needed then sell them on ebay :whistling:
> 
> all the best with this , have you got an fb page or sponsor page set up to help raise money of us tight cnuts on uk-m ?
> 
> i`d pop a few quid in .


Thanks big guy, appreciated.

I' m setting up a JustGiving one up mate, linked directly to the walk fund - should all be good over the weekend. :thumb:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> Good luck with this diggy, hell of a distance but with a good group it could/should be a hell of an experience too


Currently am doing it on my own, but a couple of people have already said they will make an appearance on the way and help support. I am sure I'll end up chatting with various people on the way though.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

DiggyV said:


> THis is the boot I am considering for the walk - gets great reviews from both military and civilians as a great walking boot and also a daily wear one. Is also one of Ray Mears boots of choice for expeditions:
> 
> http://www.nightgear.co.uk/511-Boots-511-Tactical-HRT-Advance-Boot-Coyote-Tan/1207ngp.htm


Had a great chat with a couple of specialists today about footwear and was advised to go with a more normal lightweight hiking boot considering the distance, these may become too heavy. This lot was mentioned:

http://www.blacks.co.uk/footwear/100479-merrell-mens-moab-gore-tex-xcr-mid-boots.html

http://www.blacks.co.uk/footwear/106745-scarpa-mens-cyclone-gtx-walking-boots.html

http://www.blacks.co.uk/footwear/108108-hi-tec-mens-sierra-lite-walking-boots.html

And no I wasn't speaking to Blacks! :lol:

Anyone have any experience they can share?


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

So if any of you kind folks would like to sponsor my act of obvious lunacy, and help our heroes blinded in action defending this great country and what we stand for, you can do so either by text:

Send

IANV66 £5

to 70070 and thiswill sponsor me for £5, you can make this what you want - even £1 is great!

or online at:

http://www.justgiving.com/Ian-V


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Good luck with this mate, My girlfriend is doing the Caledonian challenge in june and I am helping her train for that. It's a 54 mile hike to be completed within 24 hours over rough terrain so the training for it has been pretty heavy going so far.

I am a total novice with distance walking and hill climbing so I have been learning as I go with her training. I bought a pair of Brasher boots from Go outdoors for doing the walks. They are a proper hiking boot so excellent for off the beaten path but what I found was that if there was any parts that took in a lot of tarmac or proper footpaths then the soles were a little too hard for comfort and made the balls of my feet sore.

With regards to socks I have been experimenting every time I have been out. First time I wore 1 pair of ordinary nike sports socks and had no rubs or blisters which I was quite impressed with given that we had walked 18miles in brand new boots. Only thing as I said was the balls of my feet were sore with the lack of cushioning on the sole. The second walk we did I bought a pair of Brasher 4 seasons socks and after a 26 mile hike up and down Ben Lomond my feet were in absolute agony. Had 8 blisters in various parts of my feet and the last 6 miles were horrific. Next walk I did was only a shorter 11 miles or so but this time I wore a pair of thin ankle socks along with the Brasher socks and this was pretty comfortable, the only thing was the ankle socks rubbed my ankles a bit so I think the best combo going forward will be a pair of full length thin cotton socks and the Brasher ones on top.

Just get plenty miles on your legs and look after your feet and I'm sure you will manage it no problem. This may sound silly but I have found that I have had to learn to walk properly to be efficient over a long distance. I found that I was over striding on downhill sections which caused my feet to push forward in the boots giving me sore toes and blisters. Shortened my stride and no more problems. I also found that doing hypertrophy leg work also helped me on uphill sections and my lungs give out before my legs ever do now.

Hope some of that will be of some use for you mate and I haven't bored you with waffle! lol Good luck with it and hope you do well.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Great stuff buddy - my training starts full on from next week.

Will be updating here regularly...

:thumb:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

OK so I now have my route :no:

Hurlingham -> Oaks Park (21.8Km)

Oaks Park -> Godstone (15.1Km)

Godstone -> Felbridge (14.4Km)

Felbridge -> Sharpthorpe (9.6Km)

Sharpthorpe -> Scaynes Hill (13.2Km)

Scaynes Hill -> Plumpton (13.0 Km)

Plumpton -> Ovingdean (13.1Km)

Total 100.2Km

lovely.

:thumb:


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

I'll be looking out with interest for your update to see how you are getting on mate.

Now you know the route you can do a recce on it and find out what kind of terrain you will be walking on. Might even be scope for a couple of pairs of boots if the terrain changes from stage to stage. One pair for tarmac and another for soft rougher ground. I would definitely be carrying more socks than you will need to change when getting sweaty feet or wet if it is raining when you are doing it.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

This is it on a map :death:

Anyone on the route who wants to cheer me on? :lol:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

DiggyV said:


> This is it on a map :death:
> 
> Anyone on the route who wants to cheer me on? :lol:
> 
> View attachment 115566


Have you not got a more detailed map?


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Have you not got a more detailed map?


Yes as 6 individual maps. I'll dig them out later and post...

:thumb:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

For Greshie 

Hurlingham to Oaks Park



Oaks Park to Godstone



Godstone to Felbridge



Felbridge to Sharpthorne



Sharpthorne to Scaynes Hill



Scaynes Hill to Plumpton



Plumpton to Ovingdean



:thumb:


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Is that going to be mostly off road then by the looks of it mate?


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

AAlan said:


> Is that going to be mostly off road then by the looks of it mate?


Yes buddy, footpaths and bridleways for the most part, with some tarmac, but roads are definitely the minor part of the distance. :thumb:


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Happy days, that should be a little easier on the ol feet then.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

You'll like the Coulsden to Godstone section (assuming it's daylight) walks are through some lovely countryside through the Surrey Hills


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Greshie said:


> You'll like the Coulsden to Godstone section (assuming it's daylight) walks are through some lovely countryside through the Surrey Hills


Should still be daylight I think, maybe afternoon. I hope so otherwise I'll never finish... :lol:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Hey diggy hope u have an awesome weekend x


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Thanks Q, you too :thumb:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Fundraising update:

Current total: £91.51

http://bit.ly/ZrndHl


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Have reached £121.51 now - which is half way to my minimum amount that I need to raise 

Training today - walk around the local mere (a lake with no river feeding it), which will more than cover the amount I am supposed to train.

Have a great day guys :thumb:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

THese are the shoes I have gone for:

Merrell Pro Vent


----------



## chris27 (Apr 19, 2009)

Good luck again mate I know your training starts this week :thumbup1:


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Good luck with this matey! Alot of people getting into the endurance side of things recently, a lad i work with is doing the Marathon des Sables next week, mental!!


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

chris27 said:


> Good luck again mate I know your training starts this week :thumbup1:


Yes, starting today actually - its all pretty easy for the next couple of weeks, and covered by my normal cardio, however gets tougher and tougher, culminating with as 12 hour overnight walk 2 weeks out fro the big one.



jaycue2u said:


> Good luck with this matey! Alot of people getting into the endurance side of things recently, a lad i work with is doing the Marathon des Sables next week, mental!!


Thanks pal. Should be interesting, they physical should be OK as I will be well prepped and as I only sleep 4-5 hours a night anyway then should be OK on that front as well., I think the mental side will be interesting, having to keep going for 24 hours, particularly as I am doing it on my own.

I've seen photos of the guys that did it last year, and most are thin marathon runner type whippets, so me hauling my almost 100Kg bulk around will be something different. :lol:

Training should help me lose a few extra pounds. would like to be sub 90Kg when I do it if I am honest. So this may help me get a little more shredded for the summer :thumb:


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

DiggyV said:


> Training should help me lose a few extra pounds. would like to be sub 90Kg when I do it if I am honest. So this may help me get a little more shredded for the summer :thumb:


If I can help at all with some cardio :whistling: 

:wub:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Leigh L said:


> If I can help at all with some cardio :whistling:
> 
> :wub:


Oh yes, I'm sure there will be a need for some extra cardio :wub: Just for stamina purposes of course. :lol:


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

DiggyV said:


> Oh yes, I'm sure there will be a need for some extra cardio :wub: Just for stamina purposes of course. :lol:


  

Happy Happy Happy!

:wub:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Leigh L said:


> Happy Happy Happy!
> 
> :wub:


      

:rolleye:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

DiggyV said:



> Oh yes, I'm sure there will be a need for some extra cardio :wub: Just for stamina purposes of course. :lol:





Leigh L said:


> Happy Happy Happy!
> 
> :wub:


Ah isn't that nice, both of you walking 'round the mere twice


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Ah isn't that nice, both of you walking 'round the mere twice


yup, that's right Gresh, walking, yeah, that's it walking. :lol:


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

ewen said:


> get 3 or 4 pairs mate so you can change if needed then sell them on ebay :whistling:
> 
> all the best with this , have you got an fb page or sponsor page set up to help raise money of us tight cnuts on uk-m ?
> 
> i`d pop a few quid in .


Good luck! I have a mate whose running 70miles or roughly that in 24hrs. He's aiming or around 20hours. 40ppl have entered this year and he's hoping to finish it.

Best of luck with your challenge, good cause too.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Today went on a 30 min training walk as per my plan. Decided to walk around Colemere, nice circular route - reckon I can do it in 30 mins without the dog! :lol: Terrain was good, similar to the walks terrain. So think I will be using this for all my training, as can walk a number of 30 minute circuits, rather than trying to work out a number of different routes for each length of walk I have to do.

So a real win today - makes the training easier, also I can then just mentally tick of the number of circuits left to do, and time will float by. :thumb:

Gym training for the rest of the week and then back to Colemere next weekend!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

How long is this event spread over mate ?


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

Best of luck, im pretty sure you'll do it, you seem a determained sorta chap.

Gonna tag @hometrainer he was a commando and there's one thing I know about and thats the training he'll have went through especially the 30miler over dartmoor kit an all. Maybe he can give you some tips for walking and blisters etc


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Milky said:


> How long is this event spread over mate ?


 @Milky

Starts Saturday 22nd, and you walk until you finish on the 23rd mate - no stops.

Record is 20hr 51 mins, I am aiming for sub 24 hours mate, but failing that then just to finish.

:thumb:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

supermancss said:


> Good luck! I have a mate whose running 70miles or roughly that in 24hrs. He's aiming or around 20hours. 40ppl have entered this year and he's hoping to finish it.
> 
> Best of luck with your challenge, good cause too.


Much appreciated buddy.



phoenix1980 said:


> Best of luck, im pretty sure you'll do it, you seem a determained sorta chap.
> 
> Gonna tag @hometrainer he was a commando and there's one thing I know about and thats the training he'll have went through especially the 30miler over dartmoor kit an all. Maybe he can give you some tips for walking and blisters etc


cheers for this. Any help will be great. I've done a 22 miler before including a 1200 foot hill climb, but that was 10 years ago. IN fact I did it 3 years running. Just need to do all three in 24 hours for this one! :lol:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Colemere 

approx 2.3Km.

Need to get this down to 25mins to hit my target speed of 5.5 km/h. This weekend will show whether this is achievable, have a pair of 4 hour walks, early morn Sat and Sun this week, need to get 10 laps done in that time really (well 9.6 laps to be pedantic).

Rest of this week is 3 x 30 min walks which I will cover as part of my cardio in training.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

A cheeky call to UK-M sponsors:

Guys if any of you are interested in sponsoring me in the form of supplements for the walk and prep, I would be very grateful. This can be meal replacement bars, isotonic drinks or recovery shakes. Doesn't matter how small (or big) all will be very welcome and will be reviewed here on UK-M as they are used. Additionally I am having t-shirts printed for both me and any supporters and your logo will also feature on these.

@myprotein.co.uk

@predatorN

@BBWarehouse

@BSD

@MaxiRAW

@MuscleFinesse

@robbo21

@MuscleFood

@EchoSupplements

@PowerMyself

@Wheyman

@GoNutrition

@ProteinPitstop

@TheProteinWorks

@Muscle Supermkt

@Athletes Fuel

So c'mon guys, dig deep for a worthy cause, and someone who knows how to write articles and reviews. Here are the ones from UK-M:

Fat Burners

-----------

ECA: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/140702-eca-comprehensive-guide.html

Yohimbine: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/150646-yohimbine-comprehensive-guide.html

Rauwolscine: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/155991-rauwolscine-alpha-yohimbine-comprehensive-guide.html

1,3 DimethylAmylAmine: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/156639-1-3-dimethylamylamine-comprehensive-guide.html

Synephrine: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/164458-synephrine-comprehensive-guide.html

*NEW!* Acacia Rigidula: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/217220-acacia-rigidula-comprehensive-guide.html

*NEW!* Debunking Raspberry Ketones: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/218183-raspberry-ketones-what-crock.html

Dexaprine: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/161617-dexaprine-un-sponsored-review.html

Blaze: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/168227-warrior-blaze-unsponsored-review.html

ProHormones

-----------

Cynostane: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/pro-hormones/156226-cynostane-fat-loss-review.html


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Hey potential company sponsors - have been invited to talk to the charity's PR department shortly - could be some good coverage for you guys.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi Diggy it was good meeting you at the universe message me and we can sort something im sure


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Wheyman said:


> Hi Diggy it was good meeting you at the universe message me and we can sort something im sure


Thank you, very much appreciated. Good meeting you too. PM on its whey. :lol:

(Sorry :blush: :no: :blink: )


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Wednesday 3rd April

Training

40 minutes walking as follows:

35 minutes 5.5kph @ 15%

5 minutes cool down

Target was 30 minutes flat walking at 5.5 so hit this no problem.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning DiggyV.....good going,.....hugs to Leigh l.....


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Morning DiggyV.....good going,.....hugs to Leigh l.....


Morning Missy, will pass them on 

Hope you are alright, and while life I know is turbulent, that you are coping OK.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Thusday 4th April

Training

35 mins 5.5kph @ 15%

5 mins cool down

668 cals burned

All good. Have a pair of long walks on Sat and Sun, so tomorrow is a rest day. Looking forward to them. :thumb:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Saturday 6th April - First of the longer ones!

Today was a couple of firsts today. The first 'programme' walk above 30 mins (I joined the walk late) , and the first walk in the trainers i will be using for the walk itself.

The plan was for 10 laps of Colemere (by my calcs 2.3km) inside the 4 hours.

I walked the first lap in the company of my labrador Rowan and the 7th and 8th as well. First lap was paced at my normal training rate of 5.5kmh, and also used my calibrated pedometer to get an accurate gauge of the distance. The pedometer came back with 2.7km, so will be using the average of my calcs and the pedometer, at 2.5km.

My speeds by lap were as follows:

+------+-------+

| Lap# | speed |

+------+-------+

| 01 | 5.5 |

| 02 | 6.0 |

| 03 | 6.2 |

| 04 | 6.4 |

| 05 | 6.4 |

| 06 | 6.4 |

| 07 | 6.2 |

| 08 | 6.1 |

| 09 | 6.4 |

| 10 | 6.4 |

+------+-------+

I completed the 10 laps in just under 4 hours. No breathlessness at any point throughout the walk and no soreness in the feet or legs. Very happy to complete 25Km in les than 4 hours, on the sort of terrain I will be walking on on the day.

I have some friction rubs at the top of my thighs (for those that dont know I am weightlifter / body builder, so am a little on the large side.  ) I have bought some Under Armour and will see if that makes it any easier tomorrow.

Very happy with todays walk, and looking forward to tomorrow's as well. The scenery was spectacular, I took some photos today, and will take more tomorrow and will post them in a separate post tomorrow after my training update.

Feel good, starting to really look forward to this now.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Sunday 7th March - 4 hour training walk

Today was another 10 laps of Colemere inside the 4 hours.

This time I walked the first two laps with my labrador Rowan and the 6th and 7th as well. The same as yesterday I paced the first lap at 5.5kmh to warm up. the rest were all done at constant speed:

+------+-------+

| Lap# | speed |

+------+-------+

| 01 | 5.5 |

| 02 | 6.4 |

| 03 | 6.4 |

| 04 | 6.4 |

| 05 | 6.4 |

| 06 | 6.2 |

| 07 | 6.3 |

| 08 | 6.4 |

| 09 | 6.4 |

| 10 | 6.4 |

+------+-------+

Again I completed the 10 laps in just under 4 hours. Wore a set of Nike Combat skin tight shorts under my trousers today and no rubbing at all anywhere - will be using these all the way now, brilliant things.

Additionally it turned out I did get a couple of blisters from yesterday. these weren't the normal friction blisters, but what I can only describe as a compression blister. I had hard skin, quite angular, around my heel, and the heel part of my Merrell's is rounded, and the compression of this caused a blister in the same place on both feet. I pummiced off the angle of hard skin last night. Even though the blisters were still there this morning, I didn't feel them through the walk, and they were not any worse when completed.

Another good session, and puts me in a good frame of mind for the walk itself.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Guys, incase any of you are still not sure, I have two interviews coming up and on guest blogspot. One interview with the carity itself (as is teh guest blog spot) and the other with GymBOx.

@myprotein.co.uk

@predatorN

@BBWarehouse

@BSD

@MaxiRAW

@MuscleFinesse

@robbo21

@MuscleFood

@EchoSupplements

@PowerMyself

@Wheyman

@GoNutrition

@ProteinPitstop

@TheProteinWorks

@Muscle Supermkt

@Athletes Fuel

So if any of you are interested in providing any supps, bars, drinks etc, last chance.

To those that have contacted already - thanks guys!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey there DiggyV...all going well in here....I bet Gowan is over the moon with his giant walks, like a dog with two tails.....heheesee...see what I did there?...lol.....some of the guys I used to do walking with would put Vaseline on the areas that rubbed, heels, inbetweeny thighs etc, then those large plaster things over the top? Not sure if that would help...durrrr...

Good going DiggyV. X and x for Leigh too.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Hey there DiggyV...all going well in here....I bet Gowan is over the moon with his giant walks, like a dog with two tails.....heheesee...see what I did there?...lol.....some of the guys I used to do walking with would put Vaseline on the areas that rubbed, heels, inbetweeny thighs etc, then those large plaster things over the top? Not sure if that would help...durrrr...
> 
> Good going DiggyV. X and x for Leigh too.


THanks for popping by missy - much appreciated. :thumb:

Yes Flubs, *R*owan loves *her* walks :lol: Although does seem to spend a lot of the rest of the day sleeping. Poor thing.

I was considering Vaseline, but the skin tights I wore stopped it completely. They were great.

Big walk this weekend - 6 hours - I'm aiming for 35Km+, will be tough, but I am determined.

will pass all X's on soon.....


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Walk training today was 30 mins, so fit well into my normal workout as follows:

40 minutes walking as follows:

35 minutes 5.5kph @ 15%

5 minutes cool down

672 cals burned.

these are really easy, and using the incline seems to help the real walks at the weekend, as they seem so easy. Actually looking forward to 6 hours strangely.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

DiggyV said:


> THanks for popping by missy - much appreciated. :thumb:
> 
> Yes Flubs, *R*owan loves *her* walks :lol: Although does seem to spend a lot of the rest of the day sleeping. Poor thing.
> 
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Also hot off the press I have a nutritional sponsor now for the walk and the training.



Huge thanks to @Wheyman and the guys at Pro-10 Labs for their support.

I have been asked to write a guest blog for the Charity's own site, so will be posting the link once it is done. Also being interviewed by both the charity and my Gym who want to profile me, God knows why! :lol:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Sorry bout the boobs on Rowan's name and gender...it was about 3 in the morning and my ipad just does it's own thing if i'm not watching it.....not to mention my pudgy fingers that can't quite make the grade...oops....


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Sorry bout the boobs on Rowan's name and gender...it was about 3 in the morning and my ipad just does it's own thing if i'm not watching it.....not to mention my pudgy fingers that can't quite make the grade...oops....


Not an issue missy, was just havin fun! :001_tt2:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Walk training 10th April was 40 mins, so fit well into my normal workout as follows:

40 minutes walking as follows:

35 minutes 5.5kph @ 15%

5 minutes cool down

672 cals burned.

Flying through these sessions now, enjoying it all.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Walk training Thursday 11th April

40 minutes walking.

35 x 5.5kph @ 15%

5 min cool down

670 Cals burned

Another easy session TBH. Fitness is really improving even on these conditioning sessions. Now struggling to get heart rate above 105 (if I have trained) - used to be 120 with no issue.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Great training Diggy, really well done mate. I am very proud of you.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> Great training Diggy, really well done mate. I am very proud of you.


Thanks Matt - have a 6hour walk this Sunday morning - which will be interesting - hopefully should power through it - but you can never tell.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi Diggy,

We are sending your supplements to help with this challenge today.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Wheyman said:


> Hi Diggy,
> 
> We are sending your supplements to help with this challenge today.


Thanks big guy. Interview (GymBox) is later today and I've already primed them that my sponsor needs a mention! 

Second interview is next week with the charity, same rules apply.

Have also been asked to write a guest blog for their site and will be mentioning it there also.

Will also be adding you to my sig here, with a link to my walk prep blog, where you also feature :lol:


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

DiggyV said:


> Thanks big guy. Interview (GymBox) is later today and I've already primed them that my sponsor needs a mention!
> 
> Second interview is next week with the charity, same rules apply.
> 
> ...


Sounds like we got you cheap diggy!


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Wheyman said:


> Sounds like we got you cheap diggy!


 :lol:

Just grateful mate...


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Got up later today which probably didn't do me any harm, normally its 5:10 so 6:20 was a luxury! Decided I wouldn't walk today even though its officially a training day. However the 'must walk' part of my brain kicked in as I arrived into the Capital and I found myself getting off the train at London Bridge and then walking to the office. The route I walked is (sort of) shown below - I actually came across the Millenium Bridge:



I love this walk, covers so many landmarks in London, roughly in order they are:

Southwark Cathedral

The Golden Hinde

The Clink Prison

Shakepeare's Globe

Tate Modern

MIllennium Bridge

St Pauls

The Wren Church Within Ludgate

Holborn Viaduct

Smithfield Market

Exmouth Market (The home of Joe Grimaldi - the clown's clown)

So the totals for this walk were:

Distance: 4.5 Km

Time: just under 45 mins

Avg speed: 6 Km/h

Lovely walk on a not so lovely day.

Looking forward to the big walk Sunday, more updates then.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Sunday 14th April 2013

Sunday 14th April

Today was a big walk, while I found the 4 hours walks last weekend relatively OK, this one would be a little more testing I knew. So Rowan and I set out a little before 4:45 and were out walking at Colemere just after 5am. I also decided to do this walk without having breakfast to see where my drain point was as far as time went. This would allow me to better plan for the walk knowing how far I could go between eating, provided I was fully fuelled and muscle glycogen stores were full.

My average speed for todays marathon was going to be between 5.5 and 6.0 Km/h - slightly down on last weeks, and closer to my target speed for the final walk. I walked walked the first two laps at a leisurely pace to get warmed up, also it was lightly raining on the first lap which made walking a little less inviting. On the third lap I collected Rowan and switched on Endomondo's Sports Tracker Pro in order to get an accurate gauge of the distance around the mere. From last week I was using 2.5Km as my calculation distance. The results are below:



This tracked the distance at 2.53Km and an average speed of 5.77Km/h. So exactly the speed I was after. After 3 laps Rowan retired to the car for a nap, bless her.

I then completed a further 4 laps. The last of these was tough as while I had been hydrating I had taken on no fuel. So now I knew that my pinch point was between 4 and 5 hours from fully full muscle stores but no fuel in the blood.

I stopped briefly at this point for some Lucozade, some Isotonic drink (the Science in Sport Electrolyte drink) and an energy bar. The SiS and Lucozde kicked in very quickly and I was off again in under 10 mins. With Rowan in tow I completed another 2 laps with her and 2 on my own, in the wonderful company of :wub: on the phone - was just perfect - thanks babe. 

There was some bad gusty winds of probably 30mph+ on the final stages, which were quite tricky when behind me and made maintaining pace quite tricky. Also it was so strong that it tore down branches and also broke off dead wood. At one point so much fell that one hit me, although I still maintain it was vengeful squirrels. :-D

In total in I walked 13 laps at 2.5Km a lap gave a total of 32.5Km, just over 20 miles in old money, and almost 1/3 of the final distance. Average speed overall was about 5.5 Km/h so am very happy with this.

Strangely once completed I didn't feel as bad as I thought I would. A little aching in the legs, but nothing of concern, and sitting here some 6 hours later I only have a small blister on my left little toe to show for my efforts and no aches to speak of at all.

This morning there were no aches either, and I actually walked to the office from Marylebone - another 4.5Km - I think I need my head felt!



:thumb:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Reckon Rowan has the best idea !


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Reckon Rowan has the best idea !


The funniest bit was normally when we get back to they start (the little road at the very bottom of the lake) Rowan just heads back to the gate for another lap (where the two circles overlap), but on the second lap of her second stint - so her 5th lap - as we can around the corner, she pulled me up the hill towards the car park. "I've had enough now Dad, can I please sleep". :lol:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

OK, just been checking in my calendar and next Sunday's walk is 8 hours!!

8 hours FFS!!

on pace that is 44 Km, which is more than the London Marathon. I think I should just stand on the finish line next weekend and shout - "come on you slackers, this distance was my training this morning" :lol:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Tuesday 16th April

30 minutes walking as follows:

25 minutes 5.5kph @ 10%

5 minutes cool down

Walked my training time today at a lower incline as had a very big walk on Sunday and still have a blister, so dont want to aggravate it further.

I already use the brilliant 1000 mile socks http://www.1000mile.co.uk and have no blisters in the traditional places, just this one between my little toe and the one adjacent to it. Am considering a pair of these Injinji toes socks to stop it recurring:



Supposed to stop any between toe blistering. Have noticed that Nike also make these, so may get a pair of both and see which is best under my 1000 mile ones. The Nike ones look a little thick where are the Injinji are designed as an inner.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Wednesday 17th April

30 mins walking as follows:

25 mins 5.5kph @ 10%

5 mins cool down

Another lower spec session today - toe still bad, need it to be better for Sunday...

Ordered a pair of the Injinji socks yesterday, hope they will be here for the weekend.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Thursday 18th April

Today was a 30 min walk day, and as I didn't go to the gym I thought I would go walking around the City of London at lunch time. Route was basically a circle - logged all but the first and last 100 metres, but hey who's quibbling. 

My route was:



Took me past:

Exmouth Market

Smithfield Market

St Bart's Hospital

Little Britain

St Pauls Cathedral

Holborn Viaduct

Clerkenwell

Exmouth Market

And that was that.

31 mins, job done!

Normal service will be resumed tomorrow.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Sneaked in a couple of extra walks yesterday evening, another 60 minutes, felt good, blister is all good, healed nicely. Today was a quiet walk day as have a very big walk on Sunday.

15 x 5.5kph @ 11%

5 min cool down

This weekend is the 8 hour walk - intending to walk further than those soft southern jessies doing The London so-called 'Marathon'. :lol: Also will get to spend a couple hours of it in teh company of my wonderful :wub: , can't wait babe 

HAve fun, be spontaneous, do something you have never done before, you only get one spin on this wheel. :thumb:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Wheyman said:


> Hi Diggy,
> 
> We are sending your supplements to help with this challenge today.


 @Wheyman

Nothing yet mate, you wanna check your dispatch?

:thumb:


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Diggy7 checking for you now bro as the warehouse guys have just come in


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Weekend Update

Sunday 21st April - 8 hour walk.

When an alarm goes off at 4am and you know that basically you have a working day of walking ahead of you, covering a distance greater than the London Marathon, then the lure of pulling on all my clothes was really not enticing. However I did, including my new Injinji toes socks:



Also was wearing my inner shirt today as well, a Bear Grylls by Craghoppers technical t-shirt.



Added to this it was 0 degrees when I set off, I was really starting to question my sanity. I had a quick bowl of cereal and packed a couple of protein bars for the duration plus my Science in Sport Electrolyte drink.

Arrived at the mere at about 4:20, and started off as normal by doing a warm up lap at 5 - 5.5 Km/h, then into it full bore. Up to 5.5 - 6.0 Km/h and started counting down the time. Halfway around the second lap, I was so hot that I took off my lightweight fleece, so I just had the Bear Gryll's top on, and even at 4 degrees it was enough with the walking, to keep me both warm enough and cool enough to walk with no issues. Going to be so useful on the actual 24 hour trek.

It went surprisingly quickly, and I had my first stop to refill on liquids and wolf down a bar at about 7:30. By this time more people had started to arrive and I am becoming known now, even in this few number of weeks, mainly as I lap people, sometimes more than once, and they want to know what I am doing. So some of the laps get a little interrupted, but I am spreading news about the walk and about UK Blind Veterans so its all good.

I had a bit of a lull in pace around the end of lap 11 beginning of lap 12, but a big glug of drink and another bar and within 15 mins was back up at full speed again. I had decided to walk and listen to the natural sounds rather than my headphones, however plugged my headphones in at this point called :wub: and spent the last 6 laps, over 2 1/2 hours, in the company of simply the most wonderful girl - who spoils me <3. Thanks so much babe, was lovely.

So I completed 17 laps of the mere in just over 7.5 hours given the breaks I had take - both for food and also for chats! Using my rough figures this was 42.5 KM (26.4 miles - about 250 yards more than the London Marathon), using the more accurate GPs reading of 2.53Km per lap it was 43Km (26.7 miles) either way training was literally a marathon. Again average speed somewhere just of 5.7Km/h for the duration, so very happy with this again.

I got in the car with a great sense of relief, and joints had stiffened up by the time I got home, so I did a couple laps of the lawn and loosened back up, and remained limber for the rest of the day. This morning no issues and in fact walked to work again - see coming post.

No toe blisters at all this week, so the Injinji's really worked, and cannot recommend them enough - feel odd when you first put them on, but the really work. Have another pair coming, the lightweight inners which should be great for the walk, although I cant see an issue with using the normal ones I had as they worked brilliantly and didn't notice any additional sweating under the 1000 mile socks.

I did have the two compression type blisters on my inner heels again, but only noticed these when I saw them when I took my socks off. no pain or discomfort at all while walking, and no discomfort or awareness this morning either - very odd.

really starting to get stoked about the actual walk, having completed almost half the distance this weekend without a twinge, I really am looking for ward to this. Yes its going to be tough, but what a challenge. Bring it on. Yeah baby, Yeah!

:thumb:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Wheyman said:


> Diggy7 checking for you now bro as the warehouse guys have just come in


thanks big guy....


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

DiggyV said:


> thanks big guy....


Hi Diggy,

they had a query as i didnt put in a code for Promo stock (my fault) as it was then flagged as why we are sending stock with no payment. New system and I need to get up to speed on it


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Wheyman said:


> Hi Diggy,
> 
> they had a query as i didnt put in a code for Promo stock (my fault) as it was then flagged as why we are sending stock with no payment. New system and I need to get up to speed on it


No worries, at least its sorted


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Today was a normal mid-week training session for me. Still not really feeling any after effects of my training marathon on Sunday. This week is what we in the strength game call a de-load week. Where you either train on much lighter weights than normal, or rest completely. The walks this week are much shorter, building over the next few weeks to some monster sessions. So am going to make the most of it while I can. Have also decided to run a de-load week on the weight training as well.

Walk Training

30 mins - 5.5Km/h @ 10% incline

5 mins cool down

And that was that.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Another normal trainign session. However there is no session tomorrow, and the a 60 minute on on Friday, which I might do on Saturday instead. They on Sunday I have a 120 min walk - pah so easy  So going to really pace it and get 5 laps done - which if I can do it, or at least just a little over 2 hours - will give an average speed of 6.5Km/h, which would be great from a fitness perspective.

*Walk Training*

30 min 5.5km/h @ 10% incline

5 min cool down

:thumb:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Wheyman said:


> Hi Diggy,
> 
> they had a query as i didnt put in a code for Promo stock (my fault) as it was then flagged as why we are sending stock with no payment. New system and I need to get up to speed on it


 @Wheyman

Any update?


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

*Nightmare Weekend - Injury*

This weekend was supposed to be a nice light walk - 2 hours - was really looking forward to it. Great weather, out for a nice early walk with Rowan and my :wub: for company, what could be better?

So that WAS the plan, until Saturday when I managed to twist my knee. Grrrrrrr.

This stopped all training, and has ruined plans for this week also. Will be resting it fully this week - weight training only (no legs) - and hopefully will be OK next week for the double walk - although I may walk a 2.5 hour and 5 hour rather than the two 5 hour walks as previously planned, will see how it feels.

So not a happy bunny right now, training was going so well.

I will still be logging this week, however will be more on the nutritional side of things (again) and also kit (again) to take my mind off the fact I am not walking. Going to see the walk-in, or should that be limp-in, Doc tonight and see what he says.

Until then I will be taking Nurofen for the swelling and trying to rest it as much as possible.

Ah well - these things are sent to try us...


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Keep it up diggy who knee heals fast.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

DiggyV said:


> *Nightmare Weekend - Injury*
> 
> This weekend was supposed to be a nice light walk - 2 hours - was really looking forward to it. Great weather, out for a nice early walk with Rowan and my :wub: for company, what could be better?
> 
> ...


Hope it repairs soon Diggs !


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Hope it repairs soon Diggs !


Thanks Gresh. I reckon it should do, well fingers crossed anyway. I am upping my dose of Cissus as it is great for joint repair. Also may speak with @Pscarb about Thymosin-4 Beta as He was using it last year for a shoulder injury, and see if he thinks that will do anything for it. No point using GH, I get CTS from hell so quickly even on a silly low dose.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

DiggyV said:


> @Wheyman
> 
> Any update?


wow have you still not got it?

Sorry just out of a weekly meeting will update and get it to you tomorrow


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Wheyman said:


> wow have you still not got it?
> 
> Sorry just out of a weekly meeting will update and get it to you tomorrow


Sorry buddy nothing arrived.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hi Digster...bugger about the injury..hope that sorts out for you.......x and one for Leigh x.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Hi Digster...bugger about the injury..hope that sorts out for you.......x and one for Leigh x.


Thanks Missy 

Will be sure to pass it on :wink:

Hope you do make it to the finish line, but with everything you have on, understand if not. Onwards and upwards is the only way!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

DiggyV said:


> Thanks Missy
> 
> Will be sure to pass it on :wink:
> 
> Hope you do make it to the finish line, but with everything you have on, understand if not. Onwards and upwards is the only way!


Well, once I know the time and place and if other things don't get in the way I will be there for sure...i was wondering if Leigh was coming up to meet you at the finish...perhaps she and I could go for coffee and a bun and wait for you to arrive when I will slink away like the ninja in the night and leave her to kiss your poorly legs better...hahaha......It's june so I should be around....


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Friday 3rd May

YAY!!!! thought I would try a quick session and see how the knee help up. Little bit uncomfortable to start with, but eased up and is still ok now some 2 hours later. not 100% by any stretch but better than I thought it would be. Officially I have 2 walks this weekend both 5 hours, however may well do 2.5 hours on Saturday and 5 on Sunday, or just 2.5 on SUnday depending on how I feel. Good to be walk training again though.

15 x 5.5kph @ 11%

5 min cool down

nice easing in session....


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Wheyman said:


> wow have you still not got it?
> 
> Sorry just out of a weekly meeting will update and get it to you tomorrow


*ahem* still nothing. @Wheyman, would it make it easier if I paid for postage or something, would that get it cleared on your system?


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

DiggyV said:


> *ahem* still nothing. @Wheyman, would it make it easier if I paid for postage or something, would that get it cleared on your system?


no its back on its way cheers


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Thanks J.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

This made me laugh out loud:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Happy weekend to you and Leigh Digster...have a lovely one and hope the two short strolls go okay.....


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Happy weekend to you and Leigh Digster...have a lovely one and hope the two short strolls go okay.....


Thanks Missy, and the same to you. BAck down in Plym next Thu and the weekend after is a nice long one together :thumb: :wub:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Sunday 5th May

Decided would do a little walkette today, so completed 10k on my normal route, all spent in the perfect company of :wub: (OK via telephone - but was still bloody wonderful) so the time just flew by. Knee felt good, so may sneak another tomorrow - bit longer perhaps - maybe 15K and see how it feels.

Looks like training can resume next week, with a pair of walks next weekend. However think I will do a 4 and a 6 rather than 2 x 6 hour ones. But we shall see.

Good to know its is very much on the final mend.

:thumb:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Good to see knee is behaving

and I have one word for you and :wub: ............. Skype !


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

normally that's the way, but I have unlimited minutes, so calls are no problem  :thumb:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

@Wheyman

woohoo! Thanks very much, will say thank you in person at Body Power.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

DiggyV said:


> @Wheyman
> 
> woohoo! Thanks very much, will say thank you in person at Body Power.
> 
> View attachment 120447


Sorry for the wait Diggy, by the way we will be on the muscle finesse stand


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Wheyman said:


> Sorry for the wait Diggy, by the way we will be on the muscle finesse stand


THe banana is bloody gorgeous and mixes so well - you just gained yourself a customer after this little lot has gone :thumb:


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

DiggyV said:


> THe banana is bloody gorgeous and mixes so well - you just gained yourself a customer after this little lot has gone :thumb:


Nice one , yup I agree I love the banana flavour


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Not had a chance to get on here much lately, sorry to read about the injury mate. Hopefully it doesn't hold you back too much.

I'm doing a training walk on Sunday with the g/f and her team for the challenge she is doing. We are going up Ben Nevis! Not sure what I have let myself in for here lol think its something ridiculous like 28 miles all in the route we will be doing.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

AAlan said:


> Not had a chance to get on here much lately, sorry to read about the injury mate. Hopefully it doesn't hold you back too much.
> 
> I'm doing a training walk on Sunday with the g/f and her team for the challenge she is doing. We are going up Ben Nevis! Not sure what I have let myself in for here lol think its something ridiculous like 28 miles all in the route we will be doing.


MAte its not the distance - its the climb. Hats off to you for that one. I only have the South Downs to cope with from about the 85th Kilometer onwards, easy compared to that monster.

Good Luck and keep me updated how it all goes.

The things we do for love eh?


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

DiggyV said:


> MAte its not the distance - its the climb. Hats off to you for that one. I only have the South Downs to cope with from about the 85th Kilometer onwards, easy compared to that monster.
> 
> Good Luck and keep me updated how it all goes.
> 
> The things we do for love eh?


Well I did it, got to the peak of Ben Nevis, took us just under 3 hours to get to the top. The weather wasn't in our favour though, wind was very strong and almost blowing us off our feet at times. The direction it was blowing meant that as we were snaking up the mountain on the tracks we were either walking straight into the teeth of the wind or getting blown along downwind which was difficult.

Visibility was pretty poor at the top with the blizzards and conditions under foot were very difficult also, There was 10ft of snow at the top! It almost covered the os reference point. Going up I felt was no problem but coming back down always kills my knees. Then when we got partway down we went a different route and did a 11 mile loop back to the car park at the bottom. The last 7 miles was on tarmac which completely destroyed my feet, I was almost crawling for the last mile back to the car park my feet were that sore. The boots I have are meant for hiking on loose or soft ground so the soles are very stiff, not ideal for hard tarmac.

Hope your prep is coming along well mate.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Hello Diggy.

How long til the walk now?


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> Hello Diggy.
> 
> How long til the walk now?


Its JUne 22nd mate, so I think 5 more training weekends, then I have to do the bloody thing. :death: :death: :death:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

AAlan said:


> Well I did it, got to the peak of Ben Nevis, took us just under 3 hours to get to the top. The weather wasn't in our favour though, wind was very strong and almost blowing us off our feet at times. The direction it was blowing meant that as we were snaking up the mountain on the tracks we were either walking straight into the teeth of the wind or getting blown along downwind which was difficult.
> 
> Visibility was pretty poor at the top with the blizzards and conditions under foot were very difficult also, There was 10ft of snow at the top! It almost covered the os reference point. Going up I felt was no problem but coming back down always kills my knees. Then when we got partway down we went a different route and did a 11 mile loop back to the car park at the bottom. The last 7 miles was on tarmac which completely destroyed my feet, I was almost crawling for the last mile back to the car park my feet were that sore. The boots I have are meant for hiking on loose or soft ground so the soles are very stiff, not ideal for hard tarmac.
> 
> Hope your prep is coming along well mate.


Great work mate. SOunds tough. My daughter went Munro climbing this time last year and did 4 I think, same thing 10 foot of snow on the top of some of them, she loved it though - nutter. :lol:

I only have about 10K on tarmac the rest is country side, footpaths and bridleways. So am using Merrell shoes - and they are fabulous, along with Injinji toe sock inners and 1000 mile socks outside that. zero blisters at all since using this combo even when I did 43K (almost 27 miles)


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Good stuff mate, I was actually talking to my girlfriend on the way home last night about how much of a difference it makes having the right sock and boot combination, and how expensive the trail and error trying to find the right combo can be.

It's good that you have found something that works for you because walking on blistered or sore feet is torture. I think that is the biggest part of the challenge, walking isn't the hard part it's keeping your feet in good shape that is.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

AAlan said:


> Good stuff mate, I was actually talking to my girlfriend on the way home last night about how much of a difference it makes having the right sock and boot combination, and how expensive the trail and error trying to find the right combo can be.
> 
> It's good that you have found something that works for you because walking on blistered or sore feet is torture. I think that is the biggest part of the challenge, walking isn't the hard part it's keeping your feet in good shape that is.


Absolutely. I have used 1000 mile socks before and they stop the normal rub type blisters - like at the back of you heel. HOwever I was gettign them between toes, so found these:



and they stopped them instantly. THis combo also acts as an additional cushion, and reduces the impact as well from all 93Kg of me hitting the ground. :lol:

The overnight part is the only bit I am not looking forward to. Want to do it in less than 24 hours, however the competitive MoFo in me wants it in sub 20 hours, but that is going to be be super tough. THere are 3 of us that reckon we can do it in that sort of time, based on training, so we shall see on the day.

:thumb:


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Think I'll need to have a look into them mate, I always get a blister on my little toes. They seem to sit at a funny angle and the fleshy part ends up underneath the toe beside it causing a blister. They socks may just solve that problem.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

AAlan said:


> Think I'll need to have a look into them mate, I always get a blister on my little toes. They seem to sit at a funny angle and the fleshy part ends up underneath the toe beside it causing a blister. They socks may just solve that problem.


Exactly the same as me mate - blister covers almost all my little toe. Since using these - none at all. They are brilliant. A little bit pricey - expect to pay £10 a pair on ebay. Go for the liners / inners. I have a pair of these and a pair of the normal ones, both superb, the liners just mean your feet dont get as hot. Just search for INJINJI and you will see them.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

DiggyV said:


> Exactly the same as me mate - blister covers almost all my little toe. Since using these - none at all. They are brilliant. A little bit pricey - expect to pay £10 a pair on ebay. Go for the liners / inners. I have a pair of these and a pair of the normal ones, both superb, the liners just mean your feet dont get as hot. Just search for INJINJI and you will see them.


Superb mate, I'll have a look for them. Paid about £18 for my Brasher 4 season socks so £10 for something that will hopefully work I won't grudge.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

AAlan said:


> Superb mate, I'll have a look for them. Paid about £18 for my Brasher 4 season socks so £10 for something that will hopefully work I won't grudge.


Yeah - I Looked at Brashers - but these plus 1000 mile socks on top - zero trouble. Worth it IMO. Got the 1000 miles from Ebay also - on offer - £12 for 4 pairs, normally about £7-8 a pair. If you get 'normal' blisters wearing these - they will refund you.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Gotta be worth a try then, I'll get some ordered.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

*Weekend Training*

This weekend was supposed to be a full weekend back again, however didn't quite pan out that way, but got some good session in none the less. Sunday's was great and showed what I can do if I need to.

*Saturday 11th May*

Supposed to be a 5 hour walk, however was only 2 hours 40 mins. There were too many things going on with the kids, however this was probably a good thing as it allowed me to gauge where my knee was again. The time hours flew by and I covered 6 laps - 15K, in the time at an average speed of 5.6Km/H so again bang on my normal pace.

*Sunday 12th May*

The full 5 hours topday and decided to put a bit of pressure on myself and walk at a much higher pace. The track below shows the 4th lap of 6 at this pace which turned out to be 6.8Km/h, which I was very pleased with.



while it was certainly more exertion doing this and I felt it more in my glutes (the **** muscle :-D ), I was not puffing and panting at the end of it which was great. Prior to this I had paced 2 at my normal rate and then 4 after this, giving a grand total of 12 laps. Giving a total of just over 30Km in the 5 hours, 15KM having been 20% above my normal pace. HAd several lovely interludes with :wub: on the phone. TIme passes so quickly with the best company.

Very pleased with this, with a 10 minute break, this was just under 5 hours in total. Again Monday morning had no aches, pains, blisters or soreness from rubbing. Am now walking in the kit I will use for the walk, so fingers crossed, anything like this should be restricted to later in the walk - which should make it more manageable. If indeed they happen at all.

Was fuelled the normal way - SiS GO electrolytes and BCAAs, plus a snack bar at the half way point. No problems at all, no down spots and no fatigue setting in.

Back to normal training this week, looking forward to the walk this weekend, but really the tough ones kick off in 10 days time, with the first 8 hour hike. Am actually looking forward to it, a real challenge again. And after that the joined up overnighters of 12 and 13 hours respectively. Then a deload / reload week and then we have it for real. Getting closer. Getting excited.

Have a great week.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

All good there , and good to see your knee doesn't appear to be causing too much of an issue!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hello Digster.....keep going, you are doing a great job and if you ever are traipsing around London at the weekend and want some company, I could come up on the train and keep you company for a couple of hours if that would help keep your spirits up...only if that is ok with Leigh of course....otherwise, not long to go and look forward to giving you some sort of support on the day if I can...and cough...having coffee and a bun with Leigh if she is up...i know a really nice little place that I'm sure she would love.....


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Hello Digster.....keep going, you are doing a great job and if you ever are traipsing around London at the weekend and want some company, I could come up on the train and keep you company for a couple of hours if that would help keep your spirits up...only if that is ok with Leigh of course....otherwise, not long to go and look forward to giving you some sort of support on the day if I can...and cough...having coffee and a bun with Leigh if she is up...i know a really nice little place that I'm sure she would love.....


Thanks Missy, I am away from London at the weekends, but thanks for the offer, however I am sure Leigh would be up for Coffee and Buns :lol: she is going to be around late Saturday and then Sunday as well I think. certainly Sunday.

:thumb:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Greshie said:


> All good there , and good to see your knee doesn't appear to be causing too much of an issue!


Seems to be A-OK G-Man and withstood a legs session today with no complaints. phew.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Good couple of days training there bud, and blister/pain free is always good to hear. Keep up the good work.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Weekend was a washout - but expected. SO back to it yesterday and today. Yesterday was my normal walks around London, probably covered 6Km in total. Todays walk was preceded by a heavy legs session.

30 mins, worked up to 5.5Km/h @ 12% incline

5 min cool down

sweat was pouring off me again, literally dripping like a tap constantly. Heart rate peaked at 130 - where normally it never goes above 115 on this exercise.

Big walks this weekend, hence trainign legs today - means I will be fine come Saturday. :thumb:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Training and NIGHTMARE!!!!!!

Today started off as normal for me, training in the gym at 6:15, it was core and arms today, and was a great session. I then hit the treadmill for a slightly extended walk at a slightly greater incline than normal.

40 mins 5.5Km/h @10-12.5% incline

5 min cool down

It felt really good, and came away feeling great.

I then had to pop up onto Tottenham Court Road (the heart of electronics in London) to pick up a couple of cables that we needed in the office. On the way back I was helping a visitor with directions to the British Museum, when my bus went past. I initially thought that I would just wait for the next one - the run every 5 or 6 mins. However it stopped, and there were 4 or 5 people getting on. So I though I would run. BIG MISTAKE.

I stumbled as I was running, and my legs started running away with me (like running down a hill when you are a child) and I ended up with the decision that I either fall flat on may face as my hands had bags in them, or I try to recover, by running faster and then slowing myself down.

I chose the latter, managed to get my legs under control, however in doing this felt the Rectus Femoris muscle strain, and possibly micro-tear (this is the big muscle that runs up the middle from the knee to the top of the leg). The strain is at the top and also running the length top about 6-7 inches above the knee. It was, and still is, bloody agony. It diverted me from looking from where I was going, and basically I ran full tilt into the back of the bus, using my face to stop me.

Managed to repair my glasses, the left arm of which was flat, and they are OK. However my cheek at this moment is throbbing badly. the top of my leg / very outer groin is on fire and I am dosed up to the eyeballs on Ibuprofen and Codeine.

Not a happy bunny.

Given the nature of the injury and my natural speed of repair, this should put me out for 2-3 weeks. I will still hobble around on my short walks, but long ones may well be out of it for that time.

Perfect timing for the walk eh?

Should be back in training proper, possibly 2 weeks before the day - which is only 1 calendar month away now. 

Lovely.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Apart from the vision I had of you face planting into the back of the bus and sliding down cartoon fashion onto the road, this is not a happy incident ... just shows the implications a split second decision can have... Crossed fingers you will repair quickly ...


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

DiggyV said:


> Socks, ooohhh
> 
> either
> 
> ...


having just done the marathon in miilartary gear i can recommend the army socks with nike anit-blister socks underneath- saved my feet getting absolutly ravaged


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

MunchieBites said:


> having just done the marathon in miilartary gear i can recommend the army socks with nike anit-blister socks underneath- saved my feet getting absolutly ravaged


After much testing - I am using 1000-mile socks as below:



These stop all rubbing type blisters - and work flawlessly. and then I have these as inner socks:



these Injinji toe socks stop all blisters between toes. Since starting to wear this combo, have had zero problems, no blisters at all - even on the 27 mile training walk.

Would absolutely recommend the Injinjis - feel a little weird initially and then just become the most comfortable socks I have ever worn.

:thumb:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

INJURY UPDATE

Its official, I have torn my Rectus Femoris, am going back tomorrow for a scan to assess the damage, they are worried as the Doc I saw feels I may have torn part of the bone away in my groin. Fingers crossed I haven't though, need to be ready in 5 weeks for the 100Km. :lol:

It is visibly swollen, from about 3 inces above the knee all the way to the groin, and looks a little like a Toblerone has been put under my skin. 

Have crutches and DiHydroCodeine tabs (30mg) so may be able to grab a couple of hours sleep tonight.  although not looking forward to that at all.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Ouch! Oh No! that sounds really nasty and very painful.

the hydrocodeine should help you sleep though

Fingers crossed for you tomorrow, generally if my experience is anything to go by you are given the worst case scenario so anything less is a relief


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

OK

Walk is now over for me, as there is no way I can compete. :no:

So am going to ask for this thread to be closed.

Back next year.

All injury updates now here http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/146450-diggys-journal-second-time-around.html

@Milky - can you do the honours mate?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Gutted for you mate.


----------

